# Looking for a show control solution.



## JChenault (Apr 27, 2011)

A customer of mine is trying to add some automation to his dance club. During the less busy hours he wants to replace his DJ with an automated system. The system would :

Need to keep track of the list of dancers and what music to play / light cues to execute, and announcements to make for each dancer. 
Provide an easy way to update and modify the list. 
Go into an auto sequence mode where every three to six minutes it would tell the mixing console and the light system to go to the next dancer.
( my mental model of this is a spreadsheet the manager could fill in, and the show control system would spit out midi commands to the various other systems).

As a plus, it would be nice to have a remote screen(s) that would tell the manager / dancers who is the next performer and provide a way to quickly change the order.

Anyone know of an off the shelf show control system that does this?


----------



## derekleffew (Apr 27, 2011)

"Dance club" or "gentlemen's establishment"?


----------



## JChenault (Apr 27, 2011)

derekleffew said:


> "Dance club" or "gentlemen's establishment"?


 
A "Gentleman's establishment" where the ladies dance.


----------



## derekleffew (Apr 27, 2011)

JChenault said:


> A "Gentleman's establishment" where the ladies dance.


Well, I wouldn't know anything about that, but Richmond Sound Design might have a solution, possibly ShowMan™.

Too bad you're on the wrong side of the country, as I bet JohnHuntington (and many others) would be happy to help.


----------



## metti (Apr 27, 2011)

Depending on what the budget is, it sounds like Medialon can do everything you are asking for.


----------



## shiben (Apr 27, 2011)

derekleffew said:


> Well, I wouldn't know anything about that, but Richmond Sound Design might have a solution, possibly ShowMan™.


 
I think that showman looks like exactly what your looking for. Having never used it, I cant vouch for you, but it definately looks like its what you need.


----------

